
How would the ancient Stoics have dealt with hate speech? - donjohnr
http://modernstoicism.com/how-would-the-ancient-stoics-have-dealt-with-hate-speech/
======
ignasl
Great advice. Here is what the greatest psychiatrist of all times and probably
the person who understood life better than anyone in the last century had to
say about insults:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTPqOOPb39s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTPqOOPb39s)
Yes I am a big fan of Milton Erickson :)

